# Jan Ridders Flame Licker Plans Mod



## Bogstandard (May 25, 2008)

For all those who are building or planning to build this flame licker from the old plans, Jan has updated two parts of the plan that were causing a slight problem. 

When drilling the main cylinder, you had to try and drill a 2mm hole, the full length, and a standard drill just would not reach. He has modified his plans to take account of this and also reduce the friction on the rod that passes thru it.

Attached here are the two mods.


----------



## cfellows (Jun 7, 2008)

Jan has designed a new, 2 cylinder flame licker engine that uses a really clever toggle action between the two cylinders to operate the valve in the opposite cylinder. Complete set of drawings and animated video at:

http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_happer_inw_schuif_2cilinder/inw_schuif_frameset.htm

Chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 7, 2008)

No plans on there yet Chuck, he hasn't finished the engine yet.

Jan certainly comes up with some very innovative ideas. Can't wait to see how this one runs.

As you know I made a boxer configuration of his first design, and that runs great, in fact I have a rough sketch to make either a four or six cylinder boxer type. The only problem is that when you get to that many cylinders the fuel cost shoots up. Even with two cylinders it uses more than a gas guzzling V8.

The way I will be going is a mini bunsen for the burners, using propane gas, but making four or six presents their own problems. If anyone wants to go down that route, I am quite willing to compare and share information.

John


----------

